# Cast beanflip tip mod



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Yo kiddies, I thought the ocularis tips on my cast been flip we're just too thick so I decided to thin them up. Check it out. Now I have to polish it up.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great looking mod.

It looks factory with them being embedded a bit.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree with Brucered - thats neatly done - looks like it came that way. Nice mod!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice. Smart mod


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a cool looking flip, ysyeo!!! :target:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*That mod makes for a nice clean look...Great Mod...*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks great!

Hmmm... Is the cast Beanflip thicker at the tips than the poly version?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice improvement!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats really cool dude. I lov3 how easy aluminum is to work with. Sandings a pain tho.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice. How did you do that?*


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Nice. How did you do that?*


Mostly with swearing.

Hole saws man!!! I used a 3/4" hole saw to center thr fork tip then used the next size larger bit I had to drill it out. Then dremel, file, sandpaper, toumble still need to polish.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

impressive work IMo


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I like the supported jig for drilling. That's a difficult drilling operation that takes some careful planning.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the mod and really dig the matte finish look in the last photo!


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Looks great!
> Hmmm... Is the cast Beanflip thicker at the tips than the poly version?


Thicker everywhere. Half inch thick on poly vs 3 quarter inch on the cast plus curves where it matters. I hate using my poly version, slippery and the sharp edges.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

What empty cartridges do you have in there? They look a little small to be 9mm.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

tastetickles said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great!
> ...


You're right about the poly version being no fun to shoot. I bought a poly beanflip on my first order because it was on sale for $19.95. I only shot it a couple of times before it got buried in the bottom of the bag. The Hammer that I bought at the same time gets shot on a semi regular basis. I soon learned from buying and shooting a few other slingshots that the wrist brace is not a necessity. Especially with the newer innovations in slingshot design and the use of lighter bands than I was used to on the wrist rocket.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I like my Yellow Jacket Beanflip but I can just imagine how much better a custom or cast version would be! Thinking I might do another 3/4" thick HDPE clone and see if I can customize it for a bit more comfort. Hard to get a nice finish though.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

A little thicker wouldn't be a bad thing, but I love my Bean Flip.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> What empty cartridges do you have in there? They look a little small to be 9mm.


The 9mm cases work great.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you! I'll keep that in mind for if I ever make an ocularis slingshot. I have some old 9mm brass lying around somewhere that I'll certainly use.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Kind of gives it a military look, don't it?


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

That aluminum beanflip is really nice looking. Wish they still sold those. Would love to try one out.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

[quote name="Slingster" post="1051241" timestamp="1512526476"]That aluminum beanflip is really nice looking. Wish they still sold those. Would love to try one out.[/quotes Think Nathan has some on his site now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Cjw said:


> [quote name="Slingster" post="1051241" timestamp="1512526476"]That aluminum beanflip is really nice looking. Wish they still sold those. Would love to try one out.[/quotes Think Nathan has some on his site now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Forgive me, but I do not know who Nathan is. Do you have a link? Thanks.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Slingster--He means Nathan Masters, founder and CEO of Simple-Shot Shooting sports.

YSYEO--I took some old 22lr brass and filled it with a dowel, then sanded the tip of the dowel round and smooth. I plan to see if they'd be feasible band plugs on their own, and I may try something similar with larger brass if it works. If it works, I'll post pictures. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool thanks. Somehow I missed it on his site.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Update on the .22lr brass and dowel plugs: They work!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Update on the .22lr brass and dowel plugs: They work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one of these so bad lol is there at least a template somewhere? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Sort of. Gopher posted his GS-12 template in the templates section of the forum, and I just printed and modified that to my liking.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

...


----------

